# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Magos en Terrassa

## Lord_Aibar

Me gustaría saber si hay algún mago de Terrassa por aquí, me encantaría conocer a otros magos y poder quedar.

Un saludo!

----------


## MagNity

en terrassa no se, pero en barcelona y sus alrededores si. y hacemos quedadas, mañana mismo hay una en St. Feliu, así que si quieres ya sabes... hay un post sobre la quedada.

----------


## vulcano

Ahi está, Nity, recolectando magos.

Si señor. Yo te digo lo mismo. Soy de Ripollet, pero me uno cuando puedo a todos los que vienen a Barcelona y de varias localidades.
Animate para la proxima, si es que no has ido a esta ultima.

 :evil:

----------


## MagNity

no vulcano, no va ser la única, la cena fue un exito todo y la poca gente que estuvimos.Así que en breve pasaremos a perfilar una nueva quedada. Dejemos pasar semana santa y a la carga...xD

----------


## Victorino

> Me gustaría saber si hay algún mago de Terrassa por aquí, me encantaría conocer a otros magos y poder quedar.
> 
> Un saludo!


Yo soy de Terrassa, no soy mago profesional pero si muy aficcionado y tambien me gustaria conocer a otros para asi poder quedar e intercambiar ideas. Ya me direis algo si interesa.

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo soy de Valldoreix si se hace algo con ojo en terrasa podría acercarme.

----------


## Victorino

> Yo soy de Valldoreix si se hace algo con ojo en terrasa podría acercarme.


A que te refieres con lo de hacer algo con ojo?

----------


## MagLini

Hola soy Maglini y soy de terrassa  si te interesa pasas x la web   www.maglini.com  o llamame 679.58.67.69


gracias

----------


## Nunthor

Aqui un altre de Terrassa!! 

Quizás un dia de la semana que viene quedamos unos cuantos, enviame un MP si te interesa.

----------


## Kirara

Aqui una aficionada de Sant Cugat
Y esta tambien Ming que es mi hermana...

Y que yo sepa hay algunos magos que no son de terrassa pero si trabajan alli...

----------


## angelilliks

Otro de Terrassa, lo que necesitéis MP  :Wink1: 
Estaría bien que quedaramos la semana que viene unos cuantos, yo me apunto vaya.

----------


## MagNity

Cuidado no tropezarais con Siglatti, no fuera el caso que os quisiera enseñar magia!!! 
Pues si, él es un gran mago y además regenta los suburbios de sabadell, es de decir, Terrasa.
Bueno, mala leche aparte, que es coña... lo que me extraña es que aun no haya escrito aquí él pero se del cierto que unos cuantos de lso que estais escribiendo ya lo conoceis,... y siempre es uno de los grandes,...xD

----------


## angelilliks

Pero es aun mejor persona que mago si cabe.

PD: Es que a lo mejor me da curro  :Lol:

----------


## MagNity

si cabe si,...

----------


## SIGLATTI

:Oops:  vaya nity si lo tuyo es la prentacion y contar historias jejejeje
Angel lo tienes mal para lo del curro, nosotros no vendemos aspiradoras jejeje tu ya sabes de que va la cosa, la verdad es que no he escrito ya que la semana que viene ya hemos quedado Angel, Nunthor y Victorino, ya nos conociamos antes de este mensaje, bueno, los conocia yo a todos por separado y la semana que viene los voy a mezclar jejejej por este barrio de Sabadell "Nity di la verdad tu eres de Sabadell y me has engañado) y los que habia antes son de un mensaje antiguo y no creo que todavia esten en el foro, con Lord Aibar ya hable hace tiempo pero me parece que ya no esta por aqui, si esta por aqui que pegue un toke y queda invitado.

Un saludo a todos los magos de barna porque si os digo la verdad y con el corazon, de los que he conocido el 95% son personas increiblemente majas, tiene que tener algo que ver la magia.

P.D. Angelikis, ya habias quedado con Nunthor pero no lo sabias jejeje.
Bueno, los de sant feliu estais todos invitados, ya sabeis quienes sois, no he dicho nada porque se que las mujeres estan hasta los gu...... pero si quereis venir ya teneis mi telefono un toke y aqui noa vemos, me haria mucha ilusion si viene alguno.

----------


## MagNity

depende del dia, quizás nos apuntemos algunos de BCN, es que ver a Siglatti es todo un lujo, entablar conversación y compartir conocimientos con él no tiene precio (PELOTA!!!), y como hace tanto años que no nos vemos,...

----------


## angelilliks

Guay  :Lol:

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ya os dire el dia, pero tendria que ser para el jueves o el viernes, no se como lo tendrias tu Nity que eres el mas complicado para esos temas. Asi nos vemos en mi territorio jejejeje.

----------


## MagNity

jueves imposibles, "el club de la magia" me llama (lo que tiene trabajar en estos mundo de magos,...que mala suerte la mía,...jejejeje)

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ya te dire algo si podemos cambiarlo, un saludo gran e inmenso mago y presentador de efectos y juegos, y mejor persona si cabe como dice el gran Angel conocedor de secretos y gran manipulador de cartas, jejeje mago no se pero pelota soy mejor que tu jejejeje.

----------


## MagNity

no te equivoques,... ser un gran farsante no me convierte en un gran mago,... solo que lo disimulo mejor,..xD
tienes un MP.
por cierto, evidentemente será un placer conocer al resto y compartir un rato de magia,..xD. Es más, he oido hablar de algunos de vosotros, y las referencias no podrian ser mejores,...xD

----------


## angelilliks

_-Cuenta, cuenta. Para los chafardeos somos todo oídos._  :Lol:

----------


## Ritxi

[quote][quote="SIGLATTI
Un saludo a todos los magos de barna porque si os digo la verdad y con el corazon, de los que he conocido el 95% son personas increiblemente majas, tiene que tener algo que ver la magia.[/quote]

No estaré yo en el 5%, verdad  :evil:

----------


## MagNity

no, tu no eres de barna,... no se si te has fijado que directamente no os mencionan,...xD
jejeje jejeje
"eso te pasa por dejar que se moje la polvora al disparar el pañuelo,..xD"

----------


## The Black Prince

jojojojojo

----------


## SIGLATTI

De barna provincia Nity, puede estar incluido................

Ritxi, sabes de sobra que no estas en ese 5% y me parece que ya conoces a ese 5% jejejejej, ademas no he dicho que ese 5% sea malo ni mucho menos, tal vez hemos congeniado menos, ademas yo no soy nadie para juzgar a nadie, cada uno es como es tal vez yo este en ese 5% de otras personas, pero decir el 100% no seria realista.

Prince, que te apuntas tambien?
Con el peaso maestro que tienes, tienes que estar echo un crack!
Me parece que solo hemos coincidido una o dos veces, pero me gusto el suit aparition, ya lo tendras dominado (se escribe asi?  :Oops:  )

(Nity como no pongas ya la rosa cerrada estaras en el 5% de Ritxi)

----------


## The Black Prince

Por mi guay, solo decidme sitio y hora y miraré si puedo venir.El suit lo tengo un poco apartado.

----------


## Kirara

Anda... pues si no tengo nada que hacer ese dia hasta quiza me apunte yo... avisad del dia que sera... Hablare con A.Marin a ver si se apunta el tambien... pero no se porque ya empieza a currar y las clases...

----------


## MagNity

siglatti, otro rosa ya mandada, es que me pedís magia incluso para eso,... te he mandado 2 por si acaso,..xD

----------


## Nunthor

Aloja,

Pues yo ya se lo del aspirador MUHAHAHA (risa malefica) pues a ver mis dias libres para la semana que viene son:

- Lunes
- Martes
- Miercols
- Viernes

Aunque el martes no lo veo claro del todo pero vamos ahora hago la pregunta: "Elige un dia por favor"

:D

----------


## angelilliks

Las noticias vuelan, lo que tiene el desempleo es que tengo cualquier hora libre  :Lol:  Asique como os vaya mejor a los demás.

----------


## SIGLATTI

Si pudiera ser el viernes iria fantastico, asi puede venir Victor, que tal os va?   
Lo siento Angelikis, es lo que tienen los manos libres en el coche, se oye to.

----------


## MagNity

bueno, yo ya dije ke por mi viernes a poder ser,...xD

----------


## Ritxi

Teneis unas mujeres que no os las mereceis. 
SANTA PACIENCIA

Y el Martes volvemos a quedar, que no se os olvide!

----------


## angelilliks

Tranqui, tranqui si al final lo hubiera contado yo a la minima ocasión jajaja
Tengo ganas de enseñaros el clipshift, unas busquedas (he descubierto un par de efectos que me encantan releyendo el TCA y a Syd Segal) y un estudio matemático sobre la faro que he hecho.

----------


## Nunthor

Espero que el viernes pueda ir ya que esta semana  quizás tendré que hacer horas extras y si las tengo que hacer no podré estar  :roll:

cuando sepa algo os lo digo

----------


## SIGLATTI

Si os va bien quedamos el viernes a las 8, decid algo y depende de quien venga quedamos en un sitio o en otro.

PD para los 6 el gato no esta mal del todo, parece que se recupera.  :Wink:  que rabia tener que irme

Un saludo.

----------


## vulcano

Hola a todos. Solo queria saludaros despues de venir de vacaciones.

Yo trabajo hasta las diez de la noche, asi, que lo tengo mal para el viernes.

Un gran saludo.

----------


## MagNity

vulcano, eso no es excusa, ya sabes que las quedadas pueden acabarse a las tantas,..xD
yo ya estoy abriendo camino para que mi mujer me deje,...xD parece que la cosa pinta bien...
Siglatti, me alegro por el gato, espero que nunca me haga una brecha estando tu cerca,..xD
uhm.... esto pinta bien...a ver en que queda la quedada...

----------


## Ritxi

Yo al final no podré ir, no me acordaba que tengo que ir a un cumple.

Pero Nity, potser ens veiem demà  8-)

----------


## MagNity

SIS-glatti (jajaja) vuelve a traeme el libro, que al final no me lo dejastes,... con las ganas que tenia de hecharle un vistazo!!!

----------


## Nunthor

Yo al final creo que no llegaré a tiempo  :(  tengo que quedarme ha hacer horas en el trabajo y luego tengo que ir al aeropuerto ha hacer de taxista por lo tanto no creo que llegue, de todos modos si por esas casualidades llegara pronto te pego un toque siglatti.

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ok Nunthor, esperemos que llegues pronto y vengas, ademas como dice Nity Fix(SIS) seguro que acabaremos tarde, aunque el Sabado curro pero ya me apañare, Nity si vienes el Viernes te lo doy y si no el martes nos vemos, aunque espero que sea el Viernes. Vulcano, vente para aqui que ya no me acuerdo de tu cara jejeje, podemos quedar en el Park Valles que creo que casi todo el mundo lo conoce.
Para no perder la costumbre os apunto y el que no pueda o el que no este que lo diga

*Asistentes*
Dante
Nity
Angelikis
Victorino
Siglatti

*Dudosos*
Vulcano?
Nunthor?

*No vendran pero se echaran de menos*
Raul (lo entiendo)
Ritxi (rajao)
Jaume(donde estas? ya te llaman Walli)(feliz viaje de novios)

----------


## The Black Prince

Y yo

----------


## MagNity

yo no se si vendre,... mi mujer esta que ruge y al día siguietne tengo curro en boda y me tengo que levantar a las 6...

----------


## SIGLATTI

Bueno.... Actualizo

*Asistentes*

Dante
A Marin
Kirara
The Black Prince
Angelikis
Victorino
Siglatti

*Dudosos*

Vulcano?
Nunthor?
Nity?

----------


## Kirara

> Bueno.... Actualizo
> 
> *Asistentes*
> 
> Dante
> A Marin
> Kirara
> The Black Prince
> Angelikis
> ...


Añado en dudosos a Ming... no se si vendra porque esta en el pueblo de veraneo y no se cuando vuelve... bueno vuelve el viernes, pero no se a que hora...

----------


## MagNity

bueno, estoy luchando por venir, seguramente vendre de 8 a 12,... si me dejais, claro,...xD

----------


## vulcano

Yo definitivamente no puedo. Se me echa el tiempo encima.
Salgo a las diez  de la noche de trabajar. LLego a casa a las diez y media y me dan las tantas para cuando quiera salir de nuevo...es complicado.

Lo siento de verdad, porque me apetece volver a veros y conocer a los nuevos, que ya hay un monton.

Que lo paseis bien.
  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:   :Wink:

----------


## MagNity

se te va a hechar muchisimo de menos,...
un abrazo

----------


## SIGLATTI

Por motivos de transporte hay gente que no puede desplazarse a según que sitios, asi que propongo quedar en el casino que hay abajo de la Rambla, al lado hay un Bar donde podemos estar todos en la misma mesa y si alguien se anima a hacer street magic tambien hay ambiente, la otra opcion es quedar en el Park Valles (Decatlon, Viena, Mack Donal's,Cines AMC) que tambien hay bares y seguro que ambiente, entonces ya lo combinare para ir a buscar a los que lleguen en Tren, ya veremos, si hay alguna opcion mas ya podeis plantearla, y decidimos ya que es mañana mismo.

Lista nueva

*Asistentes*

Dante
Nity
A Marin
Kirara
The Black Prince
Angelikis
Victorino
Siglatti

*Dudosos*

Nunthor?
Ming?

----------


## Kirara

> bueno, estoy luchando por venir, seguramente vendre de 8 a 12,... si me dejais, claro,...xD


Bueno, si te sirve de "consuelo" A.Marin y yo pensabamos irnos pronto, entre las 10 y las 11 porque la ultima vez que bajamos a Terrassa se nos hicieron las 3 cuando llegabamos a nuestras casas...
A parte yo al dia siguiente he de "madrugar" que tengo ensayo de baile... Asi que yo sobre las 11 como tarde me ire para casa...

----------


## SIGLATTI

Viendo el tema, sera mejor lo de la rambla, asi la gente que tenga tren se podra ir directamente, el bar esta al lado de la estación. Nity me podras dejar las jumbo si vienes? es para ir preparandome, si no vienes a ver si me las podrias traer el martes, hacemos un trueke con el libro jejejej.
Quien no sepa llegar al casino que me lo diga y quedamos antes en otro sitio, os va bien a las 8-8.15h?

----------


## MagNity

SIS-glatti ponme la dirección que allí estaré,... el GPS hace milagros...
conmigo imagino que vendrá Dante (eso depende de él)
Si, te traigo la Jumbo (si me acuerdo), ya que no suelo usarla.

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo al casino creo que no se llegar. Si quedamos por la estación la verdad es que mejor. Respecto a otro tema, supongo que el ferrocarril chapa a las 2 y to eso, así que vamos del plan cena?

Un abrazo,

----------


## Kirara

> Yo al casino creo que no se llegar. Si quedamos por la estación la verdad es que mejor. Respecto a otro tema, supongo que el ferrocarril chapa a las 2 y to eso, así que vamos del plan cena?
> 
> Un abrazo,


A.Marin y yo tambien iremos en ferrocarril...

Black Prince: hazle una perdida a A.Marin (685203070) cuando salgas de casa para coger el tren, asi cojeremos el mismo tren que tu (pero nosotros en sant cugat...)... En que vagon quedamos?

----------


## angelilliks

Yo llegaré un poco tarde, que a las 8 salgo de entrenar, mientras que me ducho y llego...

----------


## angelilliks

Lo de la cena, elegid un sitio barato que no tngo ni para barajas (en serio)  :Lol:

----------


## The Black Prince

> Lo de la cena, elegid un sitio barato que no tngo ni para barajas (en serio)


Escoria proletaria..... :117:

----------


## Kirara

A mi tambien me iria bien que fuese un sitio barato... no ando muy bien de dinero y lo que tengo me ha de durar todo el curso que este año no podre trabajar...
Por otro lado es posible que tambien venga mi hermana...

----------


## MagNity

alguien puede decirme la direccion dondes vamos a ir,... yo iré con coche, así que deberia saberla,...

----------


## Kirara

> alguien puede decirme la direccion dondes vamos a ir,... yo iré con coche, así que deberia saberla,...


Y si vas en ferrocarril? Na deja, es una broma... yo te la diria, pero no la se... yo bajare con los ferrocarriles asi que una vez llegue mirare de encontrar el sitio y sino llamada a siglatti...   :Oops:   O a ver si Black Prince sabe a donde vamos o A.Marin... que iremos los tres juntos en el ferrocarril... asi que no puedo ayudarte, lo siento...

----------


## SIGLATTI

Iremos a un bar de bocatas y eso, asi que no hay problema con la pasta, Nity, la dirección, no la encuentro, esta al final de la Rambla delante de la estacion de los catalanes, luego te llamo y te digo por donde esta exactamente o si te va mejor, quedamos en la calle Pontevedra nº16-20 a las ocho y nos vamos para alli, tenemos 5 minutos para llegar al sitio, Angel, nos vemos alli en el Cercle, me parece que se llama, donde nos tomamos algo el otro dia, pero en la planta de arriba que estan las mesas. No os preocupeis si os quedais en la entrada al ferrocarril se os ve desde el casino, alli nos vemos, a las 8:15.

----------


## Kirara

Hola...
Los asistentes ayer a la quedada debeis saber que, como visteis, A.Marin hizo poca magia en el bar...
Pero lo mejor fue mientras esperabamos el tren...

Estabamos sentadas en el banco Ming, y yo y Angel delante enseñandonos a hacer cosas con las cartas cuando pasa un grupo de unos 7 u 8 chicos que se iban de fiesta... uno de ellos se paro y pregunta "estais haciendo magia" a la respuesta afirmativa, decidio sentarse con nosotros... los amigo que vieron que les faltaba un colega se dieron media vuelta y uno a uno fueron acercandose "que haces?" le decian a su amigo a lo que respondia "esta haciendo magia (reiriendose a Angel)"...
El caso es que se sentaron alli con nosotros a ver a Angel haciendo magia... todos los juegos que hizo los dejaban con un palmo de narices pero fue buenisimo cuando hizo el Wow porque la respuesta de los chicos fue "WOW" jajaja na, bromas a parte (esa fue la respuesta.... por ello mi hermana y yo nos reimos muchisimo...) fue muy bien, amenizo los 40 min que quedaban de esperar el tren...
Por otro lado cuando llego el tren los chicos entaron y cuando me vieron entrar seguida de Ming y Angel todos empezaron a vitorearnos para que nos sentasemos con ellos... asi lo hicimos y Angel estubo haciendoles magia hasta que llegamos a Sant Cugat... fue MUY divertido un momento dado en que Angel hizo el juego de la baraja Devano y el chico que estaba mas cerca se lebanto y fue a sentarse lo mas lejos posible de Angel...

Por otro lado uno de ellos nos pidio nuestro correo para contratar a Angel para su fiesta de cumpleaños. Aun que no se yo si iria a actuar para ese chico en concreto... estaba obsesionado con que Angel lo hiciese desaparecer...

Bueno hasta aqui nuestro pequeño espectaculo de magia del tren...
Espero que los que os quedasteis mas tiempo tambien lo pasaseis bien...

GRACIAS por todo, lo pase muy bien.

----------


## Ritxi

Es que Angel es MUY BUENO!!

----------


## Kirara

> Es que Angel es MUY BUENO!!


Ya lo se... que es mi novio y todos mis amigos y familiares a los que se lo he presentado han querido verle hacer magia... asi que creo que casi debo haber visto casi todo su repertorio...
Hasta mi tia que odia la magia (palabras testuales de ella) esta encantada con su magia... le vio este verano y Angel le hizo solo a ella (y a mi tio) el juego de la Chaqueta de Houdini y estaba alucinando... Llego a reconocer que le habia gustado el espectaculo...

----------


## vulcano

Bueno. YA veo que lo pasasteis en grande, como no podia ser menos.

Hace algun tiempo, Ritxi, me hablo de Angel. Desde entonces estoy deseando conocerle. Pero ahora que Kiara cuenta este espectaculo del tren, las ganas se ven aumentadas. 
Espero conocerle pronto. A el y a los nuevos que han venido desde que yo me pierdo las quedadas mas interesantes.
Saludos.

----------


## MagNity

bueno,... no se si te hablo de angelikis o de A. marin,...aunque los dos son angeles con las cartas,...xD,.... 
me lo pase en grande,...la verdad,..sobretodo con la rutina de navajas,...sigue SISglatti, que seguro que al final te quedará impresionante...

----------


## angelilliks

:Lol:  Cuando se me conoce te llevas una decepción.

----------

